# God's jewels!



## Pilgrim (Mar 23, 2008)

(Thomas Watson, "Religion Our True Interest")

"They will be Mine!" says the Lord Almighty, "in the
day when I make up My jewels!" Malachi 3:17

God's people are His jewels—His own special treasure!

Jewels are precious things; the Hebrew word for
jewels signifies a treasure. A treasure is made up
of costly things: gold, and diamonds, and rubies.
Such a precious treasure, are the saints to God.

In what sense are the saints, God's jewels?

They are jewels for their sparkling quality. Their
holiness shines and sparkles in God's eyes! (Song
of Solomon 4:9), "You have ravished My heart,
with one glance of your eyes!" That is, with one
of your graces.

The godly are jewels for their scarcity. Diamonds
are not common. Just so, the godly are scarce and
rare. There are but few of these to be found. There
are many false professors (as there are many paste
diamonds) but few true Christians. Among the
millions in Rome, there were but few senators.
Just so, among the swarms of people in the
world—there are but few true believers.

The godly are jewels for their price. Queen Cleopatra
had two jewels which were worth half the price of a
kingdom. Thus the saints are jewels, for their value.
God esteems them at a high rate; He parted with His
best jewel for them—Christ's precious blood was shed
to ransom these jewels!

The saints are jewels for their adorning quality. Jewels
adorn those who wear them. The saints are jewels which
adorn the world. Their piety mixed with prudence honors
the gospel. Hypocrites eclipse true religion and make it
badly spoken of. The saints as jewels, render it illustrious
by their sanctity.

God the Father has chosen these jewels, and set
them apart for Himself!

Christ has bought these jewels with His blood!

The Holy Spirit has sanctified them. When they were
a lump of sin—He made them into His jewels! He will
string these pearls together—and put them into His
celestial cabinet!

Bless God who has wrought such a change in you! From
lumps of dirt and sin—He has made you into His jewels!


----------

